# Become Part of the Game Industry!



## fablestreams (Dec 7, 2010)

Fable Streams Entertainment—a new RPG publisher—is looking for playtesters for its first adventure product, and you've got the chance to join up! The first playtest will be held at Gamerz in the Indianapolis area on Saturday, December 18. Two sessions will be held from noon - 5:00 p.m. and from 5:00 p.m. to midnight.

If you're interested in helping to playtest Fable Streams' first adventure, *House of the Rising Sun*, a modern horror adventure for *Savage Worlds*, send them a note directly at testing[MENTION=95661]fablestreams[/MENTION].com as soon as you can or contact Gamerz directly and sign up.

See you there!


----------



## fablestreams (Dec 13, 2010)

*This is a great game!*

Come on guys and gals, 

We are so convinced that you will love this game, we will give you the *CORE RULES FOR FREE!*

You mean to tell me that after 86 reads, I don't get a single person from emworld to want to try something new?

I have played and DMed every version of D&D since first edition over the last 27+ years, and let me tell you that the Savage Worlds rule system is the "it!".  I discovered Savage Worlds at GenCon this year and I am so convinced it is the best rpg rule system out there that I started a company to produce products for it.  I even have my Pathfinder rules collecting dust! 

So come on, I know its not fantasy, but you just don't play one type of video game or watch movies of single genre, do you?  

Give us a chance, sign up and game with us on Saturday, December 18th at Gamerz in Indianapolis! If you don't like it, stump out in disgust, but if you like it, YOU WILL BE HOOKED!  Send us an e-mail and RSVP today!


----------



## Zigglett (Dec 14, 2010)

If you ever plan on doing something like this in the Chicago area I'd be more than happy to help you out, but it's a bit too much of a trek for me.


----------



## BriarMonkey (Dec 15, 2010)

fablestreams said:


> You mean to tell me that after 86 reads, I don't get a single person from emworld to want to try something new?




Remember, the EN World population is literally spread across the world.  So regardless of the reads, I would really think that the likelihood of being able to fill up a store with game testers, via posting here alone, in a very specific location, would be small indeed...

Speaking for my part, while at first I was interested, it is not feasible to travel to Indy (from Colorado) for something like this.  Sorry.


----------



## jonesy (Dec 15, 2010)

140 views now. But that doesn't equal 140 people. Just views.

Since it's so soon you might have been better off posting this in the General RPG section.


----------



## fablestreams (Dec 16, 2010)

BriarMonkey, 

Good point about diverse geography.  We did post in other places in Indy and got a god response.  We filled two game sessions which was what we aimed for.

I just thought that ENWorld having so many users that I would get at least one through here.  

Now, if you wouldn't mind, I also run games using tabletop software (Fantasy Grounds II).  You wouldn't even need a license to play in my game because I have a general license.  

I can keep you posted if you like for our next one.


----------



## fablestreams (Dec 16, 2010)

Jonesy, 

Thanks for the tip.  Good to know for the next time.  I'll post earlier as well.


----------



## chainsawboy (Jan 12, 2011)

*just too far away*

I would have loved to jump in but that's much too far of a haul from the carolinas.


----------

